# Tac Lace:



## Muppet (Apr 15, 2014)

I am going to buy a pair of these for my 12 inch Matterhorn lace to toe work boot. I'll fill you all in when I get em.

F.M.


----------



## Clark (Apr 15, 2014)

Where can you get them from?


----------



## Muppet (Apr 15, 2014)

Clark said:


> Where can you get them from?



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...5oCIAQ&usg=AFQjCNED8uHnLk840LHOjSzMuurFFnJMxA

f.m.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 21, 2014)

I received the Tac Lace. Not impressed. Apparently, the laces are too short even though the video's state that 20 eyelet on boots would require 81". I wear 10 inch Matterhorn lace to toe, steal toe. I put the laces on and then threaded the tac lace thing in. No good. Too short. I am going to send an e-mail to them this weak. Maybe it will work on 8' boots, not 10 inch boots though. Bummer. I am not a zipper fan.

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I received the Tac Lace. Not impressed. Apparently, the laces are too short even though the video's state that 20 eyelet on boots would require 81". I wear 10 inch Matterhorn lace to toe, steal toe. I put the laces on and then threaded the tac lace thing in. No good. Too short. I am going to send an e-mail to them this weak. Maybe it will work on 8' boots, not 10 inch boots though. Bummer. I am not a zipper fan.
> 
> F.M.


Did you miss this part?...
.....designed by two U.S. Marines.

They would have sent longer ones but they were using their dicks as a 10" measure.....


----------



## medicchick (Apr 21, 2014)

Quit being lazy and lace your boots like a normal person.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 21, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Did you miss this part?...
> .....designed by two U.S. Marines.
> 
> They would have sent longer ones but they were using their dicks as a 10" measure.....



 Mother Fuc...wait?  So we've all got at least 8" dicks?  Carry on...:-"


----------



## Muppet (Apr 21, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Quit being lazy and lace your boots like a normal person.



Quit being a smart ass! . It was for when / if I need to remove my boots for some reason, wearing fire boots. I hate zipper boots cause my ankles don't feel stable with them. I saw these and it looks promising. Those pesky Marines!

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe I should have read the whole thread before putting in an order...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 21, 2014)

Get side zip boots. These ones.
http://www.rockyboots.com/rocky-alp...-boot/FQ0006173.html?dwvar_FQ0006173_color=01

Can still polish them if that makes your shit hard, composite toe lets you take boot to berries if you need to (and/or drop stuff on your feet when you're derp-mode), they *ARE* waterproof, they're comfortable... but you'll get a year out of them. 

I need to get some more of them. Only zip boot I've worn where I didn't have the same complaint about stability. These you can cinch down like a normal boot, toss them on unzipped for a bit of chill pseudo-slipper mode then just do em up when it's time for work. Wish they made a NFPA rated wildland boot in the same design. The ones we had issued at the FD had the front zip replacement and there was no way to get them cinched down where you could actually do a movement to fire line, so to speak.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Quit being a smart ass! . It was for when / if I need to remove my boots for some reason, wearing fire boots. I hate zipper boots cause my ankles don't feel stable with them. I saw these and it looks promising. Those pesky Marines!
> 
> F.M.



You should see me trying to wrestle my immobile left ankle into my leather bunker boots...  I just ordered a pair of 10" lace/front zip NFPA Pro Warrington 3006 boots so I can get in my gear again [easily].  And yes I intend on facing the beast at least once more...

As for your boots, have you ever worn Red Wings for station boots?  I love my 4473's...


----------



## Muppet (Apr 21, 2014)

surgicalcric said:


> You should see me trying to wrestle my immobile left ankle into my leather bunker boots...  I just ordered a pair of 10" lace/front zip NFPA Pro Warrington 3006 boots so I can get in my gear again [easily].  And yes I intend on facing the beast at least once more...
> 
> As for your boots, have you ever worn Red Wings for station boots?  I love my 4473's...



I never considered Red Wings before. I did get them at Bragg (another story for another time ). I wore Thorogood front zips for years until they went Chinese. Work issued Haix. They suck bad. I hate em. I wear my Matterhorns. I am fucking happy that you are going back to old man fire, as am I. I placed the app. with my brothers company (vollie) but they see fire and rescue. Good company and they wear REAL leather lids. I did hear Pro Warringtons were good boots. I told people at work in regards to Haix. The price of them, you could get an US made pair of boots for same price. I'll try and call you later this week if your around bro.

F.M.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I never considered Red Wings before...
> 
> ...I will try and call you later this week if your around bro.
> 
> F.M.



Love my red wings.  Still looking for another N5 or N6... 

You call ANYTIME Brother, I will make time for you!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2014)

I am still looking for 5 or 6's for you bro. As you know, new ones are 6 or 700 large. CRAZY! I am going to use my N5, black with bourkes for the firehouse since they use black leather lids. I looked at Phenix lids also. Same price. I am going to retro fit the standard clip chin strap with a Velcro New York chin strap for easier use with air masks. All I need are 2 reflective 1's for the station number and I still have rubber band, wood chocks, nails and of course an angel pin a nurse friend gave me after I lost Kim. I do have a New York passport frontice and will remove the old company number and get a 11 in red. If I spot any deals, I give a heads up brother. Stay safe bro. Glad to see you getting back to fire/EMS. A good pickup for them.

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 22, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I never considered Red Wings before. I did get them at Bragg (another story for another time ). I wore Thorogood front zips for years until they went Chinese. Work issued Haix. They suck bad. I hate em. I wear my Matterhorns. I am fucking happy that you are going back to old man fire, as am I. I placed the app. with my brothers company (vollie) but they see fire and rescue. Good company and they wear REAL leather lids. I did hear Pro Warringtons were good boots. I told people at work in regards to Haix. The price of them, you could get an US made pair of boots for same price. I'll try and call you later this week if your around bro.
> 
> F.M.



Our team got issued with Haix boots.  Only one guy wears them (but only on occasion).  Everyone else threw them in the loadout bag, never to be seen again.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2014)

To add: I sent e mail to them. Just got a message. The owner, a Andrew, a Marine, trying to make good. Gave a couple suggestions but I tried them all and told him that. If it can't be fixed, I can return for full refund. Maybe longer laces, not sure. Anyhow. They are not acting like assholes so that's cool. Most likely they will work with different boots, 8" maybe. @policemedic. Haix boots suck! Once the laces that hold those retarded zippers on breaks and they do, it's like fucking origami trying to re-lace the zippers. The toe that is on there does not hold a shine and scuffs like a motherfucker and I hate that. For the price of these things, Danners, Matterhorns or something U.S. made would be nice.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2014)

I hate these things! Bad pic but can you see the gay lace system to hold the zippers on? Sucks! 300 large for these.

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 22, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> To add: I sent e mail to them. Just got a message. The owner, a Andrew, a Marine, trying to make good. Gave a couple suggestions but I tried them all and told him that. If it can't be fixed, I can return for full refund. Maybe longer laces, not sure. Anyhow. They are not acting like assholes so that's cool. Most likely they will work with different boots, 8" maybe. @policemedic. Haix boots suck! Once the laces that hold those retarded zippers on breaks and they do, it's like fucking origami trying to re-lace the zippers. The toe that is on there does not hold a shine and scuffs like a motherfucker and I hate that. For the price of these things, Danners, Matterhorns or something U.S. made would be nice.
> 
> F.M.



The annoying thing is it was homeland security money that paid for them.  I'd rather see the money going to support American companies.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2014)

policemedic said:


> The annoying thing is it was homeland security money that paid for them.  I'd rather see the money going to support American companies.



Yea. I know. The boots issued to us were from grant for EMS. Gotta take what you get but after a few years, the soles are worn and I need to get them re-soled which I found out they apparently do not do. My bro. Kenny had to get new boots, more money spent. Boots last longer when you can re-sole them.

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Apr 22, 2014)

Have you ever tried side zips or just the front lace in ones?  It's a world of difference.  I wore side zips when I was making bibby and working at the airport.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Have you ever tried side zips or just the front lace in ones?  It's a world of difference.  I wore side zips when I was making bibby and working at the airport.



I hate them worse. I have big ankles and once the side zip breaks, the boot is worthless or has to have reconstructive work on it. Thorogood now make a side zip boot that looks like Danners or Matterhorns but I checked them out at a local uniform store. They feel cheap and now that they are made in China, I won't go back to Thorogood. I love my Matterhorns. Just wish the tac lace would have worked. No worries though.

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Apr 22, 2014)

Would it work with para cord laces?


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 22, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I hate them worse. I have *cankles* and once the side zip breaks, the boot is worthless or has to have reconstructive work on it. Thorogood now make a side zip boot that looks like Danners or Matterhorns but I checked them out at a local uniform store. They feel cheap and now that they are made in China, I won't go back to Thorogood. I love my Matterhorns. Just wish the tac lace would have worked. No worries though.
> 
> F.M.



Fixed that for ya Bro.

I have had 3 pairs of Red Wing 4473's since I was a probie in 1990 and just keep resoling them as needed.  They are about 210.00/pair with zip ins, or you can get them without and just lace them up.

One of the other firefighters here have elastic laces in his station boots with cord locks like solomon trail shoes...I need to ask where he got them but that might work for you too.


----------



## Blizzard (Apr 22, 2014)

The speed lacing technique with knots tied at the end of each lace to prevent the loop from pulling through doesn't work for you?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 22, 2014)

Blizzard said:


> The speed lacing technique with knots tied at the end of each lace to prevent the loop from pulling through doesn't work for you?



Agree, albeit I'm not familiar with the boots these guys wear for work. I never had issues with top knots with MIL boots or hiking boots. Keep the boots loose so you can get your foot in and than snatch the knots up/sinch them down and tie. Doesn't get much faster than that.

I did see some cool boots my brother uses for his station. The are like a slip on, kind of like crocs, but with a full leather heal around the ankle with elastic between the heal and the tongue. They looked comfortable and fast to get on and off, although I doubt they give much ankle support. I'll have to call him and find out the brand/model, as I wouldn't mind trying out a pair for myself for around here on my property.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2014)

Saved for later. On phone now. Nice @surgicalcric. Real nice brother.

F.M.



digrar said:


> Would it work with para cord laces?



Good question bro. I left an e mail with the owner asking that. I'll get back to you on that.

F.M.

Just got e-mail from the boss. They are sending me 96" laces free to see if they work. They are trying and I appreciate that. Seems like good business practice. I'll fill in later when I get it.

F.M.


----------



## digrar (May 5, 2014)

Got mine, have just about the right amount of lace for a pair of 8 hole steel capped work boots.


----------



## x SF med (May 8, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I hate these things! Bad pic but can you see the gay lace system to hold the zippers on? Sucks! 300 large for these.
> 
> F.M.



$300,000 for boots?   Fuck, dude... I'll take the $300K and find you boots that will fit and keep the change, OK?

No wonder Homeland Security is keeping the country broke as shit...


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> $300,000 for boots?   Fuck, dude... I'll take the $300K and find you boots that will fit and keep the change, OK?
> 
> No wonder Homeland Security is keeping the country broke as shit...


He can't help but multiple everything by 10, everything he has........


----------



## x SF med (May 8, 2014)

SOWT said:


> He can't help but multiple everything by 10, everything he has........



Someone must not be up on their 50's mobster lingo...  'large' is $1,000, therefore 300 large is 300 * 1000 = 300,000...  If FM means $300... he's using the wrong terminology.


----------



## medicchick (May 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Someone must not be up on their 50's mobster lingo...  'large' is $1,000, therefore 300 large is 300 * 1000 = 300,000...  If FM means $300... he's using the wrong terminology.


Sorry, not all of us were alive back then and have first hand knowledge of it.:-"


----------



## Muppet (May 8, 2014)

Ok P! I was wrong! Christ bro.:wall:. Fucking weatherboard me why don't you!!! Did you go to the Q course with Christ???

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 9, 2014)

You do realize that being weatherboarded involves a large Ranger and a heavy plank, the amount of boarding that occurs depends weather or not you answer the questions


----------



## Muppet (May 9, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> You do realize that being weatherboarded involves a large Ranger and a heavy plank, the amount of boarding that occurs depends weather or not you answer the questions



What ever Ranger! What EV!. You don't scare me! Your shear size alone does however makes me nervous cause you can prolly run fast...

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Ok P! I was wrong! Christ bro.:wall:. Fucking weatherboard me why don't you!!! Did you go to the Q course with Christ???
> 
> F.M.



Weatherboarding?  Is that the big brother to waterboarding, or its second cousin from Alabama?   And for your information, I went through the Q with Torquemada, not Christ...  and was trained by Majors Howard and Rowe...  then got Med training from Rocky Farr...


----------



## Muppet (May 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Weatherboarding?  Is that the big brother to waterboarding, or its second cousin from Alabama?   And for your information, I went through the Q with Torquemada, not Christ...  and was trained by Majors Howard and Rowe...  then got Med training from Rocky Farr...



I know P. I was fooling with you. I think a tactical hug is in order bro!!! Regarding weatherboard: new iPad with spell check...

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 9, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> ... Regarding weatherboard: new iPad with spell check...
> 
> F.M.



No excuses for not using your noggin... :troll:

LL


----------



## Muppet (May 9, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> No excuses for not using your noggin... :troll:
> 
> LL



Ok LL. For apologies, I'll send pastrami and brisket. Cool?

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Ok LL. For apologies, I'll send pastrami and brisket. Cool?
> 
> F.M.



send knishes you muppet...KNISHES... KA-NISH-EZ...  got it?  good.


----------



## policemedic (May 9, 2014)

x SF med said:


> send knishes you muppet...KNISHES... KA-NISH-EZ...  got it?  good.



You'd better specify a deli or you risk receiving some previously undiscovered Amish dumpling sampler.


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2014)

policemedic said:


> You'd better specify a deli or you risk receiving some previously undiscovered Amish dumpling sampler.



that would make ka-nish-es rhyme with be-yitch-es...   and FM don't want that...


----------



## Muppet (May 9, 2014)

policemedic said:


> You'd better specify a deli or you risk receiving some previously undiscovered Amish dumpling sampler.




In Middletown, my local I work part time medic gig is a place named: Moishes and Itzys. Or near my parents in lower south: Famous deli. The first place is off the Newtown bypass. Good grub. In fact. A couple months back I texted @x SF med a pic of a Reuben with brisket, pastrami, Swiss, Russian dressing on top of latke's. Fucking banging! Remember P??

F.M.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 9, 2014)

This is such a disappointing thread. I was expecting female soldiers in lace. LM I tried to picture you and xsf in lace but I threw up


----------



## x SF med (May 10, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> In Middletown, my local I work part time medic gig is a place named: Moishes and Itzys. Or near my parents in lower south: Famous deli. The first place is off the Newtown bypass. Good grub. In fact. A couple months back I texted @x SF med a pic of a Reuben with brisket, pastrami, Swiss, Russian dressing on top of latke's. Fucking banging! Remember P??
> 
> F.M.



Heart Attack on a roll, with a side of potatoes...  I hate you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 10, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> This is such a disappointing thread. I was expecting female soldiers in lace. LM I tried to picture you and xsf in lace but I threw up



Yup! xsf in lace, . My head just won't go there :whatever:.


----------



## x SF med (May 10, 2014)

I hate you all, equally and with a little animosity toward your nuclear families and extended families and humanity in general...  I will, because of this, return to Trollishness and pedantic evil mutterings about you, your progeny, forbears and this wet blue ball called earth...  you all suck.  And I don't wear lace, but I look marvelous in spandex.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 10, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I hate you all, equally and with a little animosity toward your nuclear families and extended families and humanity in general...  I will, because of this return to Trollishness and pedantic evil mutterings about you, your progeny, forbears and this wet blue ball called earth...  you all suck.  And I don't wear lace, *but I look marvelous in spandex.*



 

LL


----------



## Polar Bear (May 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I hate you all, equally and with a little animosity toward your nuclear families and extended families and humanity in general...  I will, because of this, return to Trollishness and pedantic evil mutterings about you, your progeny, forbears and this wet blue ball called earth...  you all suck.  And I don't wear lace, but I look marvelous in spandex.


I love you but not in a gay Navy/Marine kind of way.


----------



## x SF med (May 11, 2014)

Pro Patria said:


> I love you but not in a gay Navy/Marine kind of way.



Sorry bud, I will never date a giant...  it's against my religion... they would send Torquemada after me, and I really don't need that kind of hassle...  but thanks for the sentiment.  Maybe I'll buy you beer for your honesty though...


----------



## CBTech (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm a wildland FF on a Type 3. I am going to be completing S-290 and getting my FF1 this upcoming season then it's off to a shot crew to get crew boss. I wear a combo of boots. 

For on the line and mop up I use my Whites. If you are a FF you have heard of them. I have the Smokejumpers and love them. I've stepped in stump holes and had little discomfort.  A little hot foot but not anything I had to take my boot off. Actually the first time I took my boot off because I was not used to the ... sensation of a hot foot. They are re-buildable and I like the leather laces but I carry para cord in my Mystery Ranch fire pack for back up. Leather laces don't like heat cycles and dryness associated with getting wet, drying out, ash.... 

My other boots are La Sportiva WLF. The do not have a rebuildable sole and are right at the minimum height for NWCG standards. I wear them around the station, for fuels and project work, and if we're on a fire that is skunking around. I wouldn't want to stump hole those. They are great but for you guys on red engines they might not work. 

I'm in So Cal but spent much of this year on the Sierra NF and Angeles NF (a lot of hiking). I carry both boots to fire. Nice to see some other wildland guys here. I thoroughly enjoy the job, as much as the military, and enjoy the dynamics that you can only get in tactical environment.


----------

